# Cost of MRV



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, just got off the phone with DirecTV. I just got an HDTV and wanted to upgrade to the new HDDVR. I currently have four direcTivos. I got them to agree to two new HDDVR's and the satellite upgrade for $100. A pretty good deal I thought until I asked him about MRV. MRV is a deal breaker for us. Anyway, he said that not only would MRV be an extra $99 install, but that all of my old DTivos would have to be replaced too at $100 a pop meaning my $100 upgrade price now goes to $400.


I just cannot believe that's true. I paid the $100 install for the MRV and the $3 per month, but why can't I just keep the DTivos in the bedrooms until I replace those TV's with HiDef sets? DTV has made a system where you have to replace all of your receivers at the same time just to get MRV? That is really short sighted. Anyway, what I really want to know is was the CSR correct? I know, in the past, they have been a pretty poorly trained group that only gives out semi correct info.

Help me out here, please tell me I can get MRV without having to upgrade everything in the house all at once?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Its been brought to my attention that i should not have posted this in the CE forum since MRV is live now. Mods feel free to delete that post.
> 
> Wow, just got off the phone with DirecTV. I just got an HDTV and wanted to upgrade to the new HDDVR. I currently have four direcTivos. I got them to agree to two new HDDVR's and the satellite upgrade for $100. A pretty good deal I thought until I asked him about MRV. MRV is a deal breaker for us. Anyway, he said that not only would MRV be an extra $99 install, but that all of my old DTivos would have to be replaced too at $100 a pop meaning my $100 upgrade price now goes to $400.
> 
> ...


FWIW, HD TiVo's can be set-up to work fine on SD displays. You can "hide" HD channels, set the aspect ratio to 4:3 and the resolution to 480i/p. So if you can get them to upgrade the other two DirecTiVo's for the same $50 each, $300 total for four HD boxes, MRV and installation is a pretty sweet deal, IMHO.

If you decide to try it, make sure they list the internet connection kit on the order.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Also remeber MRV uses swm system which none of the DirecTV Tivo's are compatible with so they can all be replaced with compatible swm sd dvrs but for mrv use they will require upgrades


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

I am thinking about canceling the whole thing and staying with SD. $400 is just too much money to get HD on one TV and also get MRV. Its plain crazy.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> I am thinking about canceling the whole thing and staying with SD. $400 is just too much money to get HD on one TV and also get MRV. Its plain crazy.


Or go with your original plan, and spend $100 for HD on two TV's. That's also a great deal.

No matter what, speak to another CSR. I've had CSR's in the past that weren't aware of offers I was eligible for, for whatever reason.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, just got off the phone with DirecTV. I just got an HDTV and wanted to upgrade to the new HDDVR. I currently have four direcTivos. I got them to agree to two new HDDVR's and the satellite upgrade for $100. A pretty good deal I thought until I asked him about MRV. MRV is a deal breaker for us. Anyway, he said that not only would MRV be an extra $99 install, but that all of my old DTivos would have to be replaced too at $100 a pop meaning my $100 upgrade price now goes to $400.
> 
> I just cannot believe that's true. I paid the $100 install for the MRV and the $3 per month, but why can't I just keep the DTivos in the bedrooms until I replace those TV's with HiDef sets? DTV has made a system where you have to replace all of your receivers at the same time just to get MRV? That is really short sighted. Anyway, what I really want to know is was the CSR correct? I know, in the past, they have been a pretty poorly trained group that only gives out semi correct info.
> 
> Help me out here, please tell me I can get MRV without having to upgrade everything in the house all at once?


I'd say the 4 DirecTivos are the big problem.
2 changed for $100 seems like a good deal.
MRV, or whole home DVR service and the connected home networking [MRV with DECA] is another $99 + the cost of a service call [$49]. For this price they upgrade you to a SWiM and DECA. Your Tivos won't work on a SWiM system, so they either get disconnected or need to get changed.
They offered you HD DVRs @ 50% off for both.
So they offered 2 @ 25% and another 2 @ 50%. That doesn't sound like a bad deal. You have four new type HD DVRs that get all the HD channels, which you don't get now, and each will be able to use MRV.
So if they didn't offer these deals, you'd pay $800 for the HD DVRs + $100 for MRV.
Now if you want to skip the $200 for the last two HD DVRs and don't mind SD DVRs that can't receiver MRV, then the first deal [$100] plus MRV [$100], then they'll swap the last two Tivos with R-16s as part of the upgrade price.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

What I would really like to be able to do is get the two HDDVR's and have them be able to MRV with each other. I was hoping to keep the DirecTivos on the two bedr0om units and a third (unsubbed) DirecTivo in the familyroom, next to the new HDDVR. That way I could still MRV things from the bedroom to the familyroom in SD if I want to.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

naijai said:


> Also remeber MRV uses swm system which none of the DirecTV Tivo's are compatible with so they can all be replaced with compatible swm sd dvrs but for mrv use they will require upgrades


SWiM is not required for MRV.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> What I would really like to be able to do is get the two HDDVR's and have them be able to MRV with each other. I was hoping to keep the DirecTivos on the two bedr0om units and a third (unsubbed) DirecTivo in the familyroom, next to the new HDDVR. That way I could still MRV things from the bedroom to the familyroom in SD if I want to.


_You_ could do that yourself, *if* you have, or can get, *wired* Ethernet from your home network to both HDDVRs. No SWM, no DECA.

There's something wrong with the 'deal' your getting. The _Whole Home DVR Service with Internet Connection Kit_ alone only costs _at most_ $99 + $49, and this includes converting to SWM, replacing any non-SWM compatible receivers with 'equivalent' (SD for SD, DVR for DVR) receivers, DECAs for HD receivers/DVRs, Band Stop Filters for SD receivers/DVRs (they don't work with MRV), and an additional coax run to a DECA to connect to your home network. (You need to have 1 HD DVR and 1 HD receiver at a minimum).

If I were you, I'd start over. However, they may not be as generous as they once were, as there are reports that there are shortages of HD receivers, DECAs, and SWM components due to the popularity of MRV (and 'free' HD).

This _actually_ belongs in the _Connected Home_ forum, where you'll find lots of additional information.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> What I would really like to be able to do is get the two HDDVR's and have them be able to MRV with each other. I was hoping to keep the DirecTivos on the two bedr0om units and a third (unsubbed) DirecTivo in the familyroom, next to the new HDDVR. That way I could still MRV things from the bedroom to the familyroom in SD if I want to.


As stated, you were most likely quoted what you needed in order to get MRV on all 4 of your TV's. You can just get the 2 HD-DVR's and let the other 2 DirecTivos get swapped out for SD-DVR's, which is included in the MRV upgrade price, so that would cost you between $200-$250 total.

I'm not sure what you mean by doing MRV in SD though. The DirecTivos cannot be hooked up to perform MRV along with the HD-DVRs.



harsh said:


> SWiM is not required for MRV.


If he is getting the MRV upgrade, then yes SWiM is a requirement, which is what that poster was pointing out.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> SWiM is not required for MRV.


you're missing the point though .. The OP needs a new dish to get Ka/Ku .. The OP needs a new multiswitch to get more than 4 tuners off of that dish. All installs today are utilizing SWiM so the complication comes in as cost is considered.

A possible solution in this case is to run two sets of infrastructure ..

The dish has to be replace (mast and all), so maybe the best solution is to leave the existing dish and connect your DIRECTiVo's to that (same as now) and add the new setup that you want. You could then keep 3 of the four DIRECTiVo's subbed if you want for a time as you transition to the new receivers. Then as you continue your transition in the future you just move from the old infrastructure to the new infrastructure.

At some point you'll be off of the old dish and then you can just deinstall it at your convenience.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> you're missing the point though .. The OP needs a new dish to get Ka/Ku .. The OP needs a new multiswitch to get more than 4 tuners off of that dish. All installs today are utilizing SWiM so the complication comes in as cost is considered.
> ...


Good point. But if the initial $100 covers the 2 HD DVRs and dish replacement (including SWM), the $99 MRV definitely covers the rest of the MRV plumbing and replacing incompatible receivers, as it has for every other MRV install.

He could most surely for the $100 have the additional HD dish and HD DVRs installed, leaving the legacy infrastructure, _then_ order the MRV install to update everything to SWM (for $99 + $49), so why not all at the same time? The CSR is incorrect in wanting to charge for the legacy box replacement.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> The CSR is incorrect in wanting to charge for the legacy box replacement.


I disagree, but maybe because I'm reading it differently.
2 TiVos get replaced for $100 total.
2 more TiVos get replaced for $200.
All four replacements are HD DVRs that have MRV.
Connected home for another $100.
So $400 for four HR2xs + MRV, or $200 for 2 HD DVRs + MRV and 2 R-16s.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I disagree, but maybe because I'm reading it differently.
> 2 TiVos get replaced for $100 total.
> 2 more TiVos get replaced for $200.
> All four replacements are HD DVRs that have MRV.
> ...


Not the way I read it, but $400 for 4 HR2xs (does he even want/need 4 HD DVRs with MRV?) and MRV and new HD dish and SWM is a *V*ery *G*ood *D*eal. :hurah: 
(And D* will probably pay the installer $30 for all that work )

He needs to verify that's what the work order says.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Not the way I read it, but $400 for 4 HR2xs (does he even want/need 4 HD DVRs with MRV?) and MRV and new HD dish and SWM is a *V*ery *G*ood *D*eal. :hurah:
> (And D* will probably pay the installer $30 for all that work )
> 
> He needs to verify that's what the work order says.


I don't think the order was placed, but hopefully this thread has given the OP a bit more information and they can see which way they want to go.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is what the guy quoted me. The first HDDVr for free (well $19.95). The second HDDVR was $199.00 (minus a $100 credit to my bill). The install of the HD satellite dish is free. The MRV hardware was going to be $99.00 and then he was going to charge me $100 each for two HD receivers (not DVR's). Total would have been $19.95+199-100+99+100+100= $417.95


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> Here is what the guy quoted me. The first HDDVr for free (well $19.95). The second HDDVR was $199.00 (minus a $100 credit to my bill). The install of the HD satellite dish is free. The MRV hardware was going to be $99.00 and then he was going to charge me $100 each for two HD receivers (not DVR's). Total would have been $19.95+199-100+99+100+100= $417.95


With the MRV upgrade, the upgrade of the DTivos to SD DVRs will be included for free. If you want to replace them with HD receivers, you can 'buy' (they're still leased) H24s at _Solid Signal_ for $100 whenever you want to.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

dwcolvin said:


> With the MRV upgrade, the upgrade of the DTivos to SD DVRs will be included for free. If you want to replace them with HD receivers, you can 'buy' (they're still leased) H24s at _Solid Signal_ for $100 whenever you want to.


Will the SDDVR's do MRV?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bengalfreak said:



> Will the SDDVR's do MRV?


No.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

Kind of a shady question, but if I replaced the SD DTivos with used HR10-250's via eBay, would direcTV then replace those with HiDef DVR's when I upgraded?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Kind of a shady question, but if I replaced the SD DTivos with used HR10-250's via eBay, would direcTV then replace those with HiDef DVR's when I upgraded?


YMMV, but don't hold your breath .. DIRECTV does kinda know when you added them to your account.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> Kind of a shady question, but if I replaced the SD DTivos with used HR10-250's via eBay, would direcTV then replace those with HiDef DVR's when I upgraded?


DirecTV now considers an HR10 a SD-DVR as they cannot receive HD programming via satellite any more. For all purposes, they are an SD-DVR with a HD OTA tuner.

- Merg


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

It sounds like I am better off just getting the single HD-DVR from DirecTV for the $19.95 shipping. Then I'll get an HR-24 for $200 online. From what I'm reading i can MRV without all the additional hardware since i already have cat 5e cable run to all of the TV locations.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

still need to replace your dish then don't you?


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

David MacLeod said:


> still need to replace your dish then don't you?


I think the dish replacement is free. It was for me when I upgraded to HD last year.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PHL said:


> I think the dish replacement is free. It was for me when I upgraded to HD last year.


Depends on your account history, current credits, and what you are having done. For me, I need to pay $20 for shipping and $50 for a tech visit. The dish itself is free.

- Merg


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

Dish upgrade is free with the first HD-DVR.


----------

